# I'm a trochus breeder!



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Well not really but I have a bunch of baby trochus  will post pics later!

My guys seem to just reproduce


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome too bad you're so far from me.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*trochus*

I had to do a search for " trochus ". With a name like trochus I thought it would be some really nice torch or something similar ............... turns out its a snail.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

that put a smile on my face...

Not the best pic but here is a pic of them. I believe they are Trochus based on a photo I found on another forum.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd be interested in taking some off of you, if your looking to get rid of some. My tank has just finished its cycle so it looks like I'm ready for some livestock and clean up crew. Lmk. 
Cheers


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey you could corner the market with those snails. Just think aqua-cultured snails. Or better yet: Hybrid snails !!! Ha-ha !

If they become too much (start to die off) post and I will be glad to pay top dollar for good specimens.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

So last night for whatever the reason I turned on my lights after everything was off for a while and I noticed I have more trochus snail eggs and lots of snails growing


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

I looked through my tank the other day and found a bunch of baby snails that look exactly like the ones you posted a picture of


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to the trochus guild


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

There are those and hundreds of other baby snails all over the glass in the morning when the lights are off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

sooley19 said:


> There are those and hundreds of other baby snails all over the glass in the morning when the lights are off
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess that makes you Miyagi and I'm Daniel Son hai!
lol


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I've noticed lately that i have some narsarrious snails in my frag tank 

As for night time snails, I've only been familiar with pyramid snail when I had clams. Not something that go hand and hand


----------

